# Bending brass rod ?



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Has any one here attempted to cold bend

1/4 brass rod to a slingshot ? Your input ?


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a friend that makes knives and I remember he was complaining about a guard he was making. He tried to make it out of brass and tried to just cold bend it and it snapped on him. Whether or not that means anything to what you're trying to do I don't know. A quick google search makes it seem like heating brass is the best way to bend it though. Hopefully someone with some first hand knowledge will answer.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

your gonna need heat to bend brass...cold bending will crack the brass..Just my 2 cents worth..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

PM

thanks for your input i guess i'll experament with part of the rod and see what occurs

Joe .


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

oldmiser said:


> your gonna need heat to bend brass...cold bending will crack the brass..Just my 2 cents worth..~AKAOldmiser
> 
> OM
> 
> ...


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Just place it on a fireproof surface and work it with a propane torch until it glows a dull orange and let it cool where it lies, no quenching. It will then be soft enough to bend cold. After shaping, heat up to dull orange again and dunk in cold water. That will restore hardness and set the shape. If you skip this last step itl be fine for bbs but heavy bands will make it bend.

When quenching, use long pliers and beware of the steam.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Viper010 said:


> Just place it on a fireproof surface and work it with a propane torch until it glows a dull orange and let it cool where it lies, no quenching. It will then be soft enough to bend cold. After shaping, heat up to dull orange again and dunk in cold water. That will restore hardness and set the shape. If you skip this last step itl be fine for bbs but heavy bands will make it bend.
> 
> When quenching, use long pliers and beware of the steam.
> 
> ...


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

lunasling said:


> Viper010 said:
> 
> 
> > Just place it on a fireproof surface and work it with a propane torch until it glows a dull orange and let it cool where it lies, no quenching. It will then be soft enough to bend cold. After shaping, heat up to dull orange again and dunk in cold water. That will restore hardness and set the shape. If you skip this last step itl be fine for bbs but heavy bands will make it bend.
> ...


You can bend it cold. Just heat it up and let it cool slowly before you bend it, and heat it up and cool it quickly after you bend it to set the shape. Easy peasy. If I can do it, I'm sure you can.


----------

